# hey



## Hurley (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't own any mice (but I used to own a few rats), I have just joined this forum because I need help and information on caring for a baby field mouse I found. I'm guessing this should be posted in the 'health' forum so i'm going to post more there. Thanks,


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey yourself! Welcome!


----------

